
Ask HN: Anyone know where to buy and sell SAAS products? - PapaSlug
Looking for a SAAS market place. Kind of like Empire website flippers but for apps and saas products. Interested in buying a growing small product and building it out.
======
marklyon
Patio11 recommends FE International. I've not personally been impressed with
their listings over the past couple of months.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589223)

